
How Being a Student Allowed Me to Meet and Learn from Dozens of Successful CEOs - rajat1996
http://www.forbes.com/sites/rajatbhageria/2016/03/01/how-being-a-student-allowed-me-to-meet-and-learn-from-dozens-of-successful-ceos/#38d2f56efa48
======
igordebatur
If you're not a student, there is still a good way to learn from other
entrepreneurs, it's startup accelerators. We participated in Startup Sauna
(it's in Finland) and learned from CEO's of NVidia, Supercell, Yousician and
many many more. I'm sure, YCombinator and 500 startups are giving an access to
even more great people.

